# Did this really happen?!!



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yup! And they're all mine!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

wow!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Persons-Pre...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

"Prewar Persons Men's Pedals. Good straight condition. 4 1/2" blocks. Original - These are what repops are based on."


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! And they're all mine!!!!!



I Have a reproduction set I'll let you have for half of that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I have a r
> 
> I Have a reproduction set I'll let you have for half of that.



Sold!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2017)

I bid almost that on pr of wood handlebars and stem and lost.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 20, 2017)

That seller's celebrating tonight!


----------



## kreika (Apr 20, 2017)

Flood the market somebody has to hook the guy who bid $700. Lol


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 20, 2017)

What ;; ( ? Did I sellem too cheap ?


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## kreika (Apr 20, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> What ;; ( ? Did I sellem too cheap ?




Rafael if that was your auction......score,touchdown,awesome,he'll ya, freak ya,GOAL,dynomite,Cha Ching....lol n1


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 20, 2017)

Who would have thought.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 20, 2017)

kreika said:


> Rafael if that was your auction......score,touchdown,awesome,he'll ya, freak ya,GOAL,dynomite,Cha Ching....lol n1




No ; I wish !


----------



## kreika (Apr 20, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Who would have thought.




I know right? Crazy. $710 for Magna pedals. When the buyer figures out there worth $70. Why you little doh!!!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 20, 2017)

I seriously doubt the winning bidder is going to follow throw with the payment.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 23, 2017)

I paid far less for near NOS Bluebird pedals!  Wow


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2017)

Wowee!  I wouldn't even pay $7.10 for them!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 23, 2017)

I would rather buy these.


----------

